# What trainer are you in a Pokemon game?



## Drifloon Rocks (Nov 25, 2008)

Is there a trainer in a game with your name?

My name is David. There is a Black Belt in Byron's gym named David. He has an Onix and a Steelix.


----------



## S.K (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm sure there is already a thread like this. 

Anyway, not trainers I can find called Libby.


----------



## Alxprit (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I already posted in a smiliar thread, so yeah.
Anyway, The hero of Pokemon XD is named my name by default.


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Nov 25, 2008)

All I know is that there's a swimmer called Kevin somewhere in Diamond and Pearl. I was never too bothered to find out where he is.


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 25, 2008)

The closest to Sydney I can find is Sidney from the R/S/E Elite Four.

And freakishly enough, he has an Absol, my favorite Pokemon. >.<;


----------



## Darksong (Nov 25, 2008)

There's a Beauty on the route east of Fuchsia City named Amelia. There's also a Picnicker Amelia somewhere in one of the games, but I can't remember where.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 25, 2008)

There's no trainer with my name and I doubt there ever will be.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 25, 2008)

Top floor of Sprout Tower has a sage named Jeffrey.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

In Dewford Gym, I think there's a Battle Girl name Lily or Lilli, which is as close as someone's gotten to 'Lili' in a Pokemon game. She has a Meditite, whoo.


----------



## Flora (Nov 25, 2008)

There's Psychic Rach(a)el somewhere. ^^


----------



## xaiver (Nov 25, 2008)

charmelon


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 25, 2008)

Poke Kid Danielle :DDDD

I'll never get over that.

Oh, and there's a Battle Girl (I think) in Flannery's gym, only in Emerald Version, and I forget what Pokemon she has.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 25, 2008)

None. My name sucks. D:


----------



## Spoon (Nov 25, 2008)

Heh, my name is assiciated with a grammatical mistake in the Crystal, Gold, and Silver era.


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 26, 2008)

I think there's a Beauty Jessica somewhere in D/P.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

My name sucks and no in-game trainer has my name D: Where do you find out, I can't be bothered to play the games just to find out this. Anyone know if there is a Cathy anywhere, through I highly doubt it.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually, I think I've seen a Cathy somewhere.

And I get to share my name with our favourite rival in the games and series :)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a Hiker Mike in R/S/E, a Youngster Mikey in G/S/C, and rather unrealistically a Mike who is one half of a Young Couple in D/P, in that haunted tower south of Solaceon (one day, I will remember its name...)

And probably others too.


----------



## see ya (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a Jody somewhere. But I think it was a hiker. D:


----------



## ZimD (Nov 26, 2008)

There's a hiker with my name in Union Cave, and another one with my brother's name. I remember that creeping us out when we were younger.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 26, 2008)

At the Trainer House in generation 2, if you haven't use Mystery Gift you battle 'PKMN Trainer Cal' who has all three starters in their final evolution at level 50.

Yay?

EDIT: Read this for more~

And this...


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember there only being about two Trainers with my name, except their's is spelt with a "K".


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't think there are any people named 'Cathy'. I refuse to go with Catherine, some of my enemies are called that in real life.


----------



## Jdrawer (Dec 3, 2008)

I do know that there is this one Bug Catcher in RSE with my name. Hes in Petelburg forest and either has a nincada, or like 5 wurmples.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

No one with my name but I just found in DP one of my friends has the name of the 6 Magikarp trainer that stars in every game with a different name.


----------



## Coloursfall (Dec 3, 2008)

Waitress Kati would like to battle!

>:

...well, that's not my real name, but it's my common name so yeeeeah

Does anyone remember what Pokemon she had tho?


----------



## Arcanine (Dec 3, 2008)

Let me put it like this: I can't even name the main character like me. So why would there be a trainer with my name?

Stupid tilde(~)...


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm one-half of a pair of twins in DP.(forget wich route..it's near Harthome.) I have a either a Mime Jr. or a Bonsly.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Dec 3, 2008)

I made this thread a while ago.

There's a Leah in the D/P contests with a Clefairy called Blingy, who gets dressed up with lots of sweeties :D
In R/S/E there was a Hex Maniac Leah inside Mt. Pyre. Forgot what Pokemon she had.


----------



## Glacier99 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, Camper Liam in Brock's Gym in FR/LG


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 5, 2008)

No, and there only will be if the next pokemon game is made in Ireland.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 6, 2008)

^ Be hopeful XD


----------

